# Universal aero sport mounted of front coil audi TT mk1



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

hi guys!

I have a audi TT mk1 2wd. 

I would like to mount the universal aero sports on my front coils. I have a wheels 8x18 ET 35 with tires 225/35 plus a 1 inch spacer.

As the car is on the ground I have problems to rubbing between the tire and bag?

I would like to take this example:



thanks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't answer this because I am on coils, but perhaps an air ride guru will chime in and help out:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

thats usually the problem with running a bag over coil is the clearance for the tire/bag...i had that issue with my masontechs long ago before he changed the top mount and lower...that was before the newer style like the bagyards were created however....i dunno what to tell you tho to get more clearance


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I can't answer this because I am on coils, but perhaps an air ride guru will chime in and help out:thumbup:


Thanks the moral support!!!





.:Hinrichs:. said:


> thats usually the problem with running a bag over coil is the clearance for the tire/bag...i had that issue with my masontechs long ago before he changed the top mount and lower...that was before the newer style like the bagyards were created however....i dunno what to tell you tho to get more clearance


Oh I know! 
I wanted to know if my group wheels/tires + spacer I have the problems?
and then wanted to know what pressure to run the universal aero sport to a comfortable height.

Excuse my language but I write with the translator


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

giostt said:


> Oh I know!
> I wanted to know if my group wheels/tires + spacer I have the problems?
> and then wanted to know what pressure to run the universal aero sport to a comfortable height.
> 
> Excuse my language but I write with the translator


well you could always get a smaller tire, like a 205/35 or something which would help a little bit, but even with a 1" spacer maybe new wheels with a lower offset would help out

those bags usually require a lot of pressure to lift enough which makes the ride not as good, around 50 wouldnt be bad, but in my gli i used to have to run around 80 to clear everything since i was running small 17s


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> well you could always get a smaller tire, like a 205/35 or something which would help a little bit, but even with a 1" spacer maybe new wheels with a lower offset would help out
> 
> those bags usually require a lot of pressure to lift enough which makes the ride not as good, around 50 wouldnt be bad,* but in my gli i used to have to run around 80 to clear everything since i was running small 17s*


Please explain to me better in the red writing, because the translator does not work well. Sorry!

Thanks!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

When I was her, that solution had the front?

Perfect car!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ran a 205/40 tire on my 17s which is very small, but will put the car on the ground, at that time however my mounts tucked the bag all the way up top of the strut tower so i gained a lot of clearance for the bags

basically still a bag over with custom top mount and bottom parts which is what helped me get more room


custom top mounts

front struts







[/QUOTE]
_Modified by Hinrichs at 5:26 PM 2-6-2009_


_Modified by Hinrichs at 2:33 PM 2-8-2009_[/QUOTE]


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> ran a 205/40 tire on my 17s which is very small, but will put the car on the ground, at that time however my mounts tucked the bag all the way up top of the strut tower so i gained a lot of clearance for the bags
> 
> basically still a bag over with custom top mount and bottom parts which is what helped me get more room
> 
> ...


_Modified by Hinrichs at 5:26 PM 2-6-2009_


_Modified by Hinrichs at 2:33 PM 2-8-2009_[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

ok all clear!

how many inches you got with the brackets of the mason-tech?


one last question!

so I ride with my coil-over, my car:
























































*if I put the universal, to run as you see in the picture, how much pressure there is approximately?*


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

somewhere in here they build the TT http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3627611


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> somewhere in here they build the TT http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3627611


perfect!! thanks for help!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> ran a 205/40 tire on my 17s which is very small, but will put the car on the ground, at that time however my mounts tucked the bag all the way up top of the strut tower so i gained a lot of clearance for the bags
> 
> basically still a bag over with custom top mount and bottom parts which is what helped me get more room
> 
> ...


_Modified by Hinrichs at 5:26 PM 2-6-2009_


_Modified by Hinrichs at 2:33 PM 2-8-2009_[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

As you recover from this modification?? where you put the bearing of the shock?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

its between the lower red perch and the black tube, not the best design but it worked

also to answer your question in my thread, the lines dont expand


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> its between the lower red perch and the black tube, not the best design but it worked
> 
> also to answer your question in my thread, the lines dont expand


I imagined!

Ah, the lines do not expand?!?! I thought so!

now I understand that I will have to put the pressure bag comfortable to drive.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

I would not do boc's. Save your money and get true air struts.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

6T1 said:


> I would not do boc's. Save your money and get true air struts.


WHY?????


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

giostt said:


> WHY?????


ride will be a lot better and you wont need as high of pressure to lift the car up


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> ride will be a lot better and you wont need as high of pressure to lift the car up


What he said, also you don't have as much lift, and clearance issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Where are you from?


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> ride will be a lot better and you wont need as high of pressure to lift the car up


how much pressure to lift the car 3 or 4 cm?




[email protected] said:


> Where are you from?


italy... Valle d'aosta postal code 11100... Why??


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

boys who VIAIR compressor is the best way to load a 3 gallon tank to 145PSI?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

giostt said:


> boys who VIAIR compressor is the best way to load a 3 gallon tank to 145PSI?


Any of them would be fine.. Are you doing a single 3 gallon? If so, anything 380 + will work :thumbup: No matter which compressor you do, it's going to fill quickly..


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

giostt said:


> WHY?????


remember me 

i hate to say i told you so, but look back at our old IMs... this was one of the last messages i sent you regarding BOC vs air struts (lifestyls vs XLs)



trixx said:


> hi again!
> 
> i did a lot of research on universal aero bags over coilovers and decided on airlift XLs. by the time you buy the UV aero bags and adapters you are almost at the same price as a set of airlift XL struts. UV aero bags also require more pressure to lift and maintain ride height and do not ride as nice as a proper air strut. the main difference between original airlift struts and the XLs are the original use a sleeve type bag wich requires at least 75psi to maintain ride hieght and use stock strut bearings which cause problems in the long run. the XLs are double bellow, and go much lower and only need 35-40 PSI to lift the car and maintain hieght. The XLs also use a different bearing and strut plate so you have to drill holes, but in the long run it is more reliable. the lower pressure is nice since it means you do not need to refill the tank every time you lift the car.
> 
> ...


good luck :thumbup:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

trixx said:


> remember me
> 
> i hate to say i told you so, but look back at our old IMs... this was one of the last messages i sent you regarding BOC vs air struts (lifestyls vs XLs)
> 
> ...



To pull the car up to this height, how many psi I need the universal aero sports?

ride height:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

giostt said:


> To pull the car up to this height, how many psi I need the universal aero sports?
> 
> ride height:


I'm only guessing but from what i've read i think it would be somewhere in between 60 and 90 PSI... but the other variable is the hight you have your spring perch set at. i've heard with UV Aeros the bags can sometimes rub in the strut tower.

what I can tell you for certain, is to acheive the ride hieght you have posted above you would be set at around 37 PSI with air lift XLs. 

in your case here would be the immediate benifits moving to the XL (or other double bellow air strut) vs sticking with the BOC setup.
- added wheel clearance
- lower lift and ride pressures which means you'll use less air from you 3 gallon tank which means your compressor won't be on all the time
- you'll lay frame without any other modifications other than a frame notch
- more reliable strut bearing design (with the air lift XLs anyways)
- the air strut "shock" is tuned for the air spring so you'll have a much better ride.

like i've mentioned before, it don't take a lot of reseach to illustrate the fact that a proper air strut is superior to a bag over coil setup in almost every way.

do it nice or do it twice :thumbup:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

trixx said:


> I'm only guessing but from what i've read i think it would be somewhere in between 60 and 90 PSI... but the other variable is the hight you have your spring perch set at. i've heard with UV Aeros the bags can sometimes rub in the strut tower.
> 
> what I can tell you for certain, is to acheive the ride hieght you have posted above you would be set at around 37 PSI with air lift XLs.
> 
> ...



Ok! it is quite understandable! I just hope that 3 gallons are sufficient!!!since I already bought the tank!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

I have a 3 gallon with mine, and aslong as you are not always messing with it. It's more than sufficient.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

6T1 said:


> I have a 3 gallon with mine, and aslong as you are not always messing with it. It's more than sufficient.


This car is rocking a single 3 gallon tank :thumbup:










Ask me how I know :laugh:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This car is rocking a single 3 gallon tank :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM's for you Brandon!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

hi guys!

Viair 380C and metal hoses purchased from Newmatics inc.
Tank 3 gallons purchased in Germany.

Soon also purchase bags!

Newmatics know the seller? is in Texas. is reliable?


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Never heard of them, but I would research local places that carry lines, fittings etc. In case you run into problems and need to buy stuff.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Yesterday I made the payment of the material. Now I am waiting to send.

This is the link of the store:

http://www.newmaticsinc.com/


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Finally on air!
Only the front for now!
With universal aerosport + strut!





























wheels 7.5x17, tires 225/45, spacer 16mm...Now I have to fine tune why I can get so much more! more low! I have plenty of room to get off!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's a great start!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Now I have work to get more low. with summer tires the car will drop much more!

On air the front_Aerosport universal























On air the rear_RE 5 slam specialities


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

trixx said:


> I'm only guessing but from what i've read i think it would be somewhere in between 60 and 90 PSI... but the other variable is the hight you have your spring perch set at. i've heard with UV Aeros the bags can sometimes rub in the strut tower.
> 
> what I can tell you for certain, is to acheive the ride hieght you have posted above you would be set at around 37 PSI with air lift XLs.
> 
> ...


 
Universal aerosport not low well?????... and with the summer tires still go down 1. 5 cm 
currently with the front wheel at 21.6" at ground!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

giostt said:


> Universal aerosport not low well?????... and with the summer tires still go down 1. 5 cm
> currently with the front wheel at 21.6" at ground!


 
I never said aerosport BOCs wouldn't go low... but they did require more work to go as low as air lift XLs do right out of the box  

love the boser on your TT :thumbup:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

trixx said:


> I never said aerosport BOCs wouldn't go low... but they did require more work to go as low as air lift XLs do right out of the box
> 
> love the boser on your TT :thumbup:


 Sorry! I am confused with someone else then! 
It is true I did a lot of work to lower, but thankfully I came to the earth! 

Thanks for the compliment of the Boser!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have put the sound-absorbing fabric..


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Me and my friend Ale!
Ale has the 8.5x19" with 225/35, I 8/9x18" whit 225/35.

I must lower to 1" at least on the rear axle.


----------

